# Apostila



## koy

Bom dia pessoal!

Em português chamamos o material didático de um determinado curso de apostila. Como seria o nome desse material em español?

Obrigada! Carolina - Koy.


----------



## talfli64

Una Guía de estudio, o solo guía.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Koy:
O termo libro de texto é muito utilizado na Espanha.
Veja aqui:


> Un *libro de texto* es un manual de instrucciones o un libro estándar en cualquier rama de estudio.
> Los libros de texto surgieron como instrumentos de enseñanza con la invención de la imprenta por Johann Gutenberg


----------



## techiU

apostila en español significa posdata, segun tengo entendido en portugues tiene otro significado


----------



## coquis14

techiU said:


> apostila en español significa posdata, segun tengo entendido en portugues tiene otro significado


¿Miraste acá?


----------



## Mangato

¿Estás segur@ de que en español existe apostila? En el DRAE figuran *postila* y* apostilla*, las dos con el mismo significado, pero esta última es el  término es el más usado.

Normalmete se refiere a una nota de acotación, o complemento a un comentario, verbal o escrito. Existen también los verbos apostillar y postilar.


----------



## Tomby

Olá amigos! 
I. _Post data_ = _Post Scriptum_ (latim), em espanhol "_Posdata_", quer dizer "parágrafo que se acrescenta a uma carta já concluída e assinada".

II. Não sei o que é um "curso de apostila" e por essa razão verifiquei o Dicionário Aurélio e diz: "Pontos ou materiais de aulas publicados para uso de alunos".
Então, a meu ver, se trata em espanhol de "_apuntes_". Quer dizer, o professor, se achar certo, publica uns apontamentos suplementares aos livros usados na matéria. Acho que é bastante normal na Geometria, Matemática, Física, etc. e matérias dessas para que o aluno esteja atento ao quadro negro e se esqueça de tomar apontamentos no caderno.

III. Quanto às "_postila_" e "_apostilla_" é como bem disse Mangato. Só acrescentar mais um sinónimo de "_apostilla_", "_*glosa*_". Devo dizer com franqueza que não conhecia a palavra "_postila_". 
"_Glosa_" sim. O idioma castelhano ou espanhol nasceu com o descobrimento das "*Glosas Emilianenses*" no século X, que eram umas anotações nas orlas de livros escritos em latim e que nessa altura as pessoas _já não o entendiam_. Estes livros conservam-se em San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja), onde casualmente também se conservam os escritos mais antigos em língua basca.
TT.


----------



## techiU

En español sería "manual de estudios", como señala Olivinha.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tombatossals;
 
II. Não sei o que é um "curso de apostila" e por essa razão verifiquei o Dicionário Aurélio e diz: "Pontos ou materiais de aulas [U said:
			
		

> publicados[/u] para uso de alunos".
> Então, a meu ver, se trata em espanhol de "_apuntes_". Quer dizer, o professor, se achar certo, publica uns apontamentos suplementares aos livros usados na matéria. Acho que é bastante normal na Geometria, Matemática, Física, etc. e matérias dessas para que o aluno esteja atento ao quadro negro e se esqueça de tomar apontamentos no caderno.



 Hola:

Me queda una duda: no sé si estoy entendiendo bien la redacción original de la pregunta, pero lo que yo entiendo es: “en portugués, al material didáctico de un determinado curso lo llamamos “apostila”; ¿cómo sería el nombre de ese material en español?”. Entiendo entonces que está preguntando por la palabra *“apostila”* y no por *“curso de apostila”*, ¿entiendo bien?

  Si así es, entonces la traducción correcta es la que tú das: *“apuntes”*, al menos así se conocen en mi tierra. Existen también las *“oficinas de apuntes”*, por ejemplo en las universidades, donde los alumnos pueden comprar los “apuntes” de cada materia.

  Si no es así, entonces disculpas por haber entreverado más este hilo.

  Salut!

  A.A.

P.D. Olvidé mencionar que el título que le puso Koy a este hilo es "apostila", lo que parece confirmar lo que yo entiendo.


----------



## Tomby

techiU said:


> En español sería "manual de estudios", como señala Olivinha.
> Muchas gracias


Tal vez en el Perú se llame así, pero yo creo que en España un "manual de estudios" o simplemente un "manual" es conocido como "libro de texto" como anteriomente han mencionado.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Crystal S.

koy said:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> 
> Em português chamamos o material didático de um determinado curso de apostila. Como seria o nome desse material em español?
> 
> Obrigada! Carolina - Koy.


 
Em español se pode dizer textos ou apuntes, apostila mesmo nao existe.
Saudaçoes
Crystal S..


----------



## nic456

Hola:

¿Acaso no sería mejor distinguir entre el texto proporcionado por el profesor (guía, manual de estudios)  y lo copiado por los alumnos (apuntes)?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O termo "apostila" se originou nos cursinhos pré-vestibulares, quando os professores, tratando de suprir a carência de material didático mais voltado às necessidades do exame vestibular, faziam seus próprios textos e os imprimiam em mimeógrafo, em diversas seções e ao longo do curso, que juntas, formavam a apostila.

Com o passar do tempo esse material (e os próprios cursinhos) foram ficando mais sofisticados, e o uso de apostilas, agora impressas, foi extendido ao ensino médio e às próprias faculdades, ficando o têrmo restrito àquele material didático que não se pode chamar de livro, pelas características de dimensão (normalmente em tamanho A4) e de impressão (mais barata).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

WhoSoyEu said:
			
		

> tratando de suprir a carência de material didático mais voltado às necessidades do exame vestibular, faziam seus próprios textos e os imprimiam em mimeógrafo, em diversas seções e ao longo do curso, que juntas, formavam a apostila.


Buenísima la explicación, así era todavía cuando yo estudié, y les llamábamos "apuntes mimeografiados". Cada equis número de clases, a cada alumno le tocaba la tarea de sacar apuntes en la clase, ir a su casa a pasar en limpio los apuntes, luego los mecanografiaba, los llevaba a un lugar cercano donde había un mimeógrafo, y allí hacían muchas copias de lo mismo para los otros estudiantes que formaban parte de ese equipo de apuntes. Más adelante en el tiempo hubo oficinas de apuntes, a cargo de las universidades. Del tiempo de los Picapiedra.
Saludos


----------



## DBLS

Hola,
agregando alo que dice Whosoyeu,
las "apostilas"(port.) son librillos, si se puede decir así, que son , hoy en día impresos como los libros realmente, pero
son más finos y se usam por bimestre, por semestre, uno complementando el otro en cada asignatura.


----------



## DBLS

me faltó una coma.Digo: para cada asignatura hay, por ejemplo, 4 "apostilas" bimestrales o 2 semestrales.


----------



## DBLS

Perdonen la insistencia, pero apuntes no son las anotaciones que hace el alumno de lo que dijo el profesor, o lo que escribió en la pizarra?
las "apostilas" no son las anotaciones que se hacen en clase...entoces son diferentes de los apuntes? 

estoy confundida...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En Brasil al menos, los apuntes no son apostila. La apostila es preparada por profesores o alumnos más avanzados con el propósito de enseñanza.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina los  apuntes no solo son las anotaciones que hace un alumno sino que también le llamamos apuntes a fotocopias de algun texto o parte de él que sirven para abaratar los costos. En muchos casos el mismo profesor deja en librería el libro para fotocopiar para los alumnos, también se los suele llamar módulos.


----------



## pkogan

Coincido con willy2008. Agrego otro término equivalente a _apostila _usado en la Argentina: *cuadernillo*


----------



## DBLS

gracias a todos, me gustó el "cuadernillo"


----------



## caipirinha

Ultimamente algumas editoras na Espanha estão separando o livro texto em vários "cuadernillos", cada um com as unidades de cada trimestre. (Pesa menos na mochila das crianças!) Portanto, gosto muito do termo "cuadernillo", mesmo que nao corresponda exatamente às famosas "apostilhas" do Brasil. "Apuntes" se usa mais para as anotações dos alunos, realmente.


----------



## koy

*¡¡¡Colegas!!! Muchísimas gracias por sus aportes. Qué bueno que los archivos del foro se mantienen disponibles. Resulta que publiqué esta duda en 2007, y no me acuerdo de haber revisado las respuestas en aquel tiempo. Mi vida sufrió varios cambios y parecía que ya no necesitaba la respuesta. Y hoy, 8 años después, estoy de nuevo trabajando con el idioma y ¡me surge la misma duda! Vengo al foro y me doy cuenta de que yo misma había planteado el tema. jejejejeje ¡Qué divertido y util! Un abrazo a todos!*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Antes tarde do que nunca, não é mesmo?


----------

